# TTOC St Andrews - Scotland get together update page 3



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi all. How about a get together to kick off 2012 ?

We took a drive up to St Andrews from Edinburgh on Sunday along the coast road. A nice drive (hour and a bit) and St Ands has plenty of great photo spots.

There is a good car park right by the famous golf courses with the Links Trust offering a really nice breakfast menu.

I was thinking of Sunday 19th Feb at around 10am for breakfast /chat. Then possibly a tour round the town or a drive or just head back home. There is a sealife centre and British Golf Museum in walking distance from the meeting spot if you wish to take advantage, not to mention the 800 year old castle.

I have been advised by Trev that this can be a TTOC meet and hopefully we can gather some old and new pals

Comments ????

Look forward to seeing you

Martin

*NAMES *
Martin & Nicola
Jimmy & ??????? :wink: 
Trev & Evelyn
Andy & Val Staying in Dundee 
James
Thomas (abe)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Would have loved to, but we're away on holiday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Sounds good to me count us in  great pancake cafe there as well


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd be up for that Martin  All Trev needs is a pancake :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm off that weekend :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> I'd be up for that Martin  All Trev needs is a pancake :lol:


I know am cheap eh


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Martin just a suggestion  what about a return journey back down the east coast through Crail, Anstruther, Elie some good places to stop for photos and a cuppa,


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Good idea - some nice driving there.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm in if I ain't at work........


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wul said:


> I'm in if I ain't at work........


Go for it Wul  Them MK2's are dominating us


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in if I ain't at work........
> ...


 :lol: we will rule the world. Wul great if you can make it seems yonks since we saw you it's like you've been avoiding us lot :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm flying out in the evening of the 19th  might try and come along if the mrs is working the early shift


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> I'm flying out in the evening of the 19th  might try and come along if the mrs is working the early shift


Pop along Darron great way to start your holiday


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

fingers crossed ill get along to it even if its only for a short time


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> fingers crossed ill get along to it even if its only for a short time


Good lad


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ill not be along for this one, would be my luck that i would break down then miss my flight so not gonna risk it this time :lol: Have a good run anyway and ill catch up at the next one hopefully


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> ill not be along for this one, would be my luck that i would break down then miss my flight so not gonna risk it this time :lol: Have a good run anyway and ill catch up at the next one hopefully


 No problem Darron, just send us a donation for some drinks :lol: 
Ps looks like Evelyn & myself are going to beat you to the alter :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: were putting the wedding on hold till we get a flat/house...and a TT (but Zoe dosnt know that bit yet :wink: )
dont worry your all invited anyway :-*


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I should bloody hope so :wink: you could have a photo shoot with all the TTs


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Aye get a big wedding parade with all the TTs :lol: I did mention to Zoe i either wanted a TT or a Lambo for a wedding car for me :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We could work something out for you mind you'll not be able to sit in a TT with a top hat on :lol:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe Hev could oblige - if its a nice day, top hat no problem


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Maybe Hev could oblige - if its a nice day, top hat no problem


At the speed she drives he'd need a crash helmet :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

genie_v1 said:


> Hi all. How about a get together to kick off 2012 ?
> 
> We took a drive up to St Andrews from Edinburgh on Sunday along the coast road. A nice drive (hour and a bit) and St Ands has plenty of great photo spots.
> 
> ...


Looks good Martin 

Count us in [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Good news - look forward to seeing you


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Is the TT mob going to that Audi one in March at the Famous Grouse Distilery again this year?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Is the TT mob going to that Audi one in March at the Famous Grouse Distilery again this year?


 Had the guys on to me last week if we were attending again this year if we get the same turn out as last year it should be another good day out Darron


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Is the TT mob going to that Audi one in March at the Famous Grouse Distilery again this year?
> ...


Mmmm, wonder if they'll be giving out prizes this year :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


Would think so jimmy but the right car will get it this year :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Would think so jimmy but the right car will get it this year :lol:


Hows that going to happen trev my TT wont be ther this year :wink: :roll: ill push the boat out and try for an A3 win, cant remember seeing many there last year lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Would think so jimmy but the right car will get it this year :lol:
> ...


There's was a A3 there mate  am sure it was the car park attendants :lol: only kidding fella


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

The silver one? That was my old A3 

I'll be there this year but probably with an old Golf.

Any more plans for the St Andrews meet? Stick me down for it if it's definitely happening


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> The silver one? That was my old A3
> 
> I'll be there this year but probably with an old Golf.
> 
> Any more plans for the St Andrews meet? Stick me down for it if it's definitely happening


 :lol: :lol: I was only kidding about the A3 ( I put my foot in it again :wink: )
Will be good to see you again think Martin will be on shortly to give an update


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi all - as far as I can see we have :-

Myself and possible Nicola
Trev and Evelyn
Andy & Val?
Jimmy
Blackers

I am certainly going - and will head to the St Andrews Links Tuust ( KY16 9SF for sat nav's - although I've not tested this) - its a large carpark on the road which goes down past the National Golf Museum and Sealife Centre - on the left around 500 yards past Golf Museum

Those from south we could possibly arrange a meeting point somewhere and head up together?

Hope to see you

Martin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We've booked the hotel so we'll be there :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Martin I think Thomas (abe ) is coming as well


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope Martin won't mind heres a update of names
*NAMES*
Martin & Nicola
Jimmy & ??????? :wink: 
Trev & Evelyn
Andy & Val Staying in Dundee 
James
Thomas (abe)


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

trev said:


> Hope Martin won't mind heres a update of names
> *NAMES*
> Martin & Nicola
> Jimmy & ??????? :wink:
> ...


Thank you Trev - you're better at this than me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hope Martin won't mind heres a update of names
> ...


Not at all your doing a grand job


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

genie_v1 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hope Martin won't mind heres a update of names
> ...


All you need now is a TTOC badge :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Hope Martin won't mind heres a update of names
> *NAMES*
> Martin & Nicola
> Jimmy & ??????? :wink:
> ...


I'll end the suspense Trev, Anne is goin to give me the pleasure of her company on this one


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hope Martin won't mind heres a update of names
> ...


Ahh good one mate  Magge broon will be disappointed :lol:


----------



## macd5 (Jan 9, 2011)

cant make this one after my big mot bill [smiley=bigcry.gif] will try see if can get the creiff one off


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem mate see you at crieff


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Not long to go now  Wonder if jacinabox noticed this thread it's not that far from him just across the river Tay


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

trev said:


> Not long to go now  Wonder if jacinabox noticed this thread it's not that far from him just across the river Tay


Yes, I have trev and other Scottish meets too :wink:

Very much depends on Jackie...she's got an HMiE (school inspectors) follow-up visit on the Monday and Tuesday after that Sunday and she's working herself up to a fever pitch over that. If I can persuade her to take a small break on the Sunday we'll come over for a short visit; alternatively, I'll see if I can "borrow" her TT for the whole deal and put up with the bleeding ears on return 

We'll see!

D&J


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Not long to go now  Wonder if jacinabox noticed this thread it's not that far from him just across the river Tay
> ...


 Fingers crossed mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Not long to go now  Wonder if jacinabox noticed this thread it's not that far from him just across the river Tay
> ...


Were staying at The Dundee Hilton if you want to drive over with us (its a freebee  )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

We could have a wee meet in Dundee, go for a meal [smiley=gossip.gif] on the Saturday night


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I can only make the Sunday Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> I can only make the Sunday Trev


 That's ok mate was just trying to get a free meal out of Andrew on the Saturday night :lol: worth a drive upto Dundee for that :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > I can only make the Sunday Trev
> ...


You're a chancer :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: you have to try mate :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Were staying at The Dundee Hilton if you want to drive over with us (its a freebee  )


You have my sympathy Andrew...stay in on the Saturday night and treat us all to a meal and you'll be immune to the shortcomings of the "City" on a Saturday night :wink: 

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Were staying at The Dundee Hilton if you want to drive over with us (its a freebee  )
> ...


 We better keep this quiet in case the local lads in Dundee read this they'll have the wheels off Andrews motor :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're up for a meal out on the Saturday if Trev's paying :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> We're up for a meal out on the Saturday if Trev's paying :wink:


 I would Andrew but am skint :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Back on track for a minute, did anyone decide where and when we are meeting? Just so I can plan my trip over.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Back on track for a minute, did anyone decide where and when we are meeting? Just so I can plan my trip over.


 Sorry mate all our threads go miles of topic it's a Scottish thing :lol: 
Will drop martin a p/m and see what time he will be crossing the forth bridge, Martin or myself will post up the details 

Ps will p/m you my mobile number


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

> Abe wrote:
> Back on track for a minute, did anyone decide where and when we are meeting? Just so I can plan my trip over.


Hi all. I had thought a 10 am meet at the Links Carpark in St Andrews , 
Which has lovely restaurant and rich selection of unhealthy breckfasts -as well as some real healthy options too 
I reckon it's a good hour from Forth Rd Bridge Trev?

Maybe a 9 am start from a spot close-by ???

I will post up the address of the Links Carpark and club along with their menu in the next day or so

Cheers 
Martin


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hows about somehere just your side of the bridge Trev and we could meet you and the Edinburgh guys and drive up to St.Andrews together. Where are you starting from Thomas ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Trying to think of a good place to stop jimmy, the motorway from the bridge to Dunfermline has a 40mph average speed trap what about the first slip road after the bridge deep sea world car park then it's only 2mins to get back onto the motorway, will see what Martin thinks as he's organising the meet ( don't want to step on the big mans toes  )


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm def home that weekend as iv got a birthday party on the sat nyt so count me in lads [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> I'm def home that weekend as iv got a birthday party on the sat nyt so count me in lads [smiley=cheers.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wul said:


> I'm def home that weekend as iv got a birthday party on the sat nyt so count me in lads [smiley=cheers.gif]


as if you would be able to get up after a night on the bevvy :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

dzTT said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > I'm def home that weekend as iv got a birthday party on the sat nyt so count me in lads [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Haha piece eh piss daz,I,ll just hae to take it easy :roll:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

genie_v1 said:


> > Abe wrote:
> > Back on track for a minute, did anyone decide where and when we are meeting? Just so I can plan my trip over.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin, sounds good to me. Looking forward to a bit of scran already.

Trev, no worries I know what you're like :lol: got your number so will fire you a message nearer the time.

Jimmy, im in Crieff so probably nowhere near your roads. I'll travel to Perth then take the A913 to Cupar and up the A91 to St Andrews. If anyone from my direction wants to meet on the way then let me know


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> genie_v1 said:
> 
> 
> > > Abe wrote:
> ...


We could meet up with you near to Cupar because we will be coming off the motorway and going The same road as you 
You will be going through gateside heading for auchtermuchty there's a lay-by just outside gateside big enough for us all to stop if you want to do that


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Trying to think of a good place to stop jimmy, the motorway from the bridge to Dunfermline has a 40mph average speed trap what about the first slip road after the bridge deep sea world car park then it's only 2mins to get back onto the motorway, will see what Martin thinks as he's organising the meet ( don't want to step on the big mans toes  )


Sounds just the job Trev, we can see what Martin and the others think nearer the time


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

trev said:


> We could meet up with you near to Cupar because we will be coming off the motorway and going The same road as you You will be going through gateside heading for auchtermuchty there's a lay-by just outside gateside big enough for us all to stop if you want to do that


Yep sounds like a plan - that's the A913 instead. Will be good to join you there.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > We could meet up with you near to Cupar because we will be coming off the motorway and going The same road as you You will be going through gateside heading for auchtermuchty there's a lay-by just outside gateside big enough for us all to stop if you want to do that
> ...


No mate keep on the A912 to Gateside then it's onto the A91 to Cupar  I'll see if I can get a map up for you


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi all

Have been scouring the St Andrews.Org site to get the post code of the Castle Clubhouse - which is the spot I suggest to meet at 10am. It's a new building and seems to have avoided being post-coded.

As I said before - its is on West Sands Place - which follows on from Bruce Embankment - which is where the National Golf Museum is housed. So drive past Museum (on your right, with the golf courses on your left) follow road for around 300 yards and the Links Trust, Castle Clubhouse is in a large carpark on the left. It's a large modern circular, single storey building which looks very official and 'private' in a Golfy kind of way. It is however open to the public and has a very nice restaurant.

Not Mackie-D's prices or surroundings - Example

The Links Breakfast - 2 rashers, black pud, Lorne sausage (square slice of sausage meat for those darn sarth) tattle scone, (scone made from potato) tomato,mushrooms, beans, egg £10.95
Rolls with eggs or bacon or sausage ect 2.75>>3.50

Like I say - lovely surroundings and panoramic outlook to golf courses and sea, along with very large car park. The link to Links is here :- http://www.standrews.org.uk/Playing-in-St-Andrews/Clubhouses/Castle-Clubhouse.aspx

Will update with names, once Trev shows me how to, and will firm up on the mini- meet spot for around 9 is near F R Bridge or there abouts

Hope weather stays as good as the last few Scottish days , and look forward to meeting you all

Cheers 
Martin ( novice organiser, being mentored and guided by patient Trev)
*NAMES*
Martin & Nicola
Jimmy & Anne 
Trev & Evelyn
Andy & Val Staying in Dundee 
James
Thomas (abe)
Wul
Darron & Zoe
Dave & jackie to be confirmed


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Martin I know the area your talking about its the road that leads to the beach car park  the dunes I think the locals call it 
Looking like you have a good meet going here


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi all. Just over a week to go - and a wee update.

I'm waiting for a call back from the restaurant to see if we qualify for group special - will let you know.

Also - the 9am meet near FR bridge is still a wee bit vague, my local knowledge is a bit rusty.

A reminder of those expressing interest is :-

Martin & Nicola
Jimmy & Anne 
Trev & Evelyn
Andy & Val Staying in Dundee 
James
Thomas (abe)
Wul
Darron & Zoe
Dave & jackie to be confirmed

Perhaps on the agenda over brekkie can be to firm up on the other 2 forthcoming Scotland based events, as well as a chat about a drive around the St Andrews area - again, I bow to others suggestion on the best TT roads near St Andrews

I am looking forward to catching up and meeting up and hope to have the scratch on my rear bumper fixed in time

Cheers

Martin


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll not be heading for this one unfortunately  . flight is late afternoon spending time with the mrs before im away for two weeks away training. have a good one folks and I'll keep an eye out for the photos :wink: I'll catch up with everyone at the next one 

Darron


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

No problem Daron. See you at Crieff??


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

should be at that one...hopefully :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Bloody heck  this is next week not even washed the motor yet, better get the finger out :lol:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Time has a habit of catching up- I am 100% certain your car will be the Whitest next week.

Washed mine yesterday - drive to Glasgow today and it's like it was never done - that's Glasgow for you

Trev- does you're local knowledge stretch to suggesting a meeting spot close to bridge for those heading up?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: was at east Kilbride on Saturday visiting Monthefish so the cars a bit rough  
We were thinking about the deep sea world over spill car park just off the first slip road off the bridge, then up to Kelty to pick up Wul then meet up with Thomas at gateside on the Cupar road if that's ok with you


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

trev said:


> :lol: was at east Kilbride on Saturday visiting Monthefish so the cars a bit rough
> We were thinking about the deep sea world over spill car park just off the first slip road off the bridge, then up to Kelty to pick up Wul then meet up with Thomas at gateside on the Cupar road if that's ok with you


All sounds good Trev. Especially "the cars a bit rough"

9am Deep Sea . Or 830?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Bloody heck  this is next week not even washed the motor yet, better get the finger out :lol:


Aye you better, don't want you letting the side down  Can you recommend a car wash near the bridge, mines will be black top and bottom by the time I reach you [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:lol: nearest would be asda and I don't think you would want to use that [smiley=bigcry.gif] wait till you get to st Andrews
See what they have up there


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

genie_v1 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: was at east Kilbride on Saturday visiting Monthefish so the cars a bit rough
> ...


Bloody hell Martin, I'll need to stop drinking on Friday night :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: was at east Kilbride on Saturday visiting Monthefish so the cars a bit rough
> ...


 09:00 seems ok Martin


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

trev said:


> 09:00 seems ok Martin


Cool -Jimmy can have a night-cap after all- :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody heck  this is next week not even washed the motor yet, better get the finger out :lol:
> ...


Ask Evelyn to wear her sheepskin mitts please


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

genie_v1 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > 09:00 seems ok Martin
> ...


Lovely job Martin


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Trev will it be easier for me to meet you guys at Cowdenbeath for the a92 ??


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: was at east Kilbride on Saturday visiting Monthefish so the cars a bit rough
> We were thinking about the deep sea world over spill car park just off the first slip road off the bridge, then up to Kelty to pick up Wul then meet up with Thomas at gateside on the Cupar road if that's ok with you


you couldn't even say hello .... that's you off the xmas card list! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: was at east Kilbride on Saturday visiting Monthefish so the cars a bit rough
> ...


 :lol: hello......... I did ask about you guys, Davy said you've been round visiting will pop round next time if your up here


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Trev will it be easier for me to meet you guys at Cowdenbeath for the a92 ??


Hi Wul we are going up the motorway anyway mate to meet up with abe at Gateside on the Cupar road so you'll get a lie in :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


  is that all, not a pretty sight :lol:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

> We were thinking about the deep sea world over spill car park just off the first slip road off the bridge, then up to Kelty to pick up Wul then meet up with Thomas at gateside on the Cupar road if that's ok with you


You still ok for 9 at DS World Trev?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> > We were thinking about the deep sea world over spill car park just off the first slip road off the bridge, then up to Kelty to pick up Wul then meet up with Thomas at gateside on the Cupar road if that's ok with you
> 
> 
> You still ok for 9 at DS World Trev?


Yip am fine with that


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Good stuff, weather has a promising outlook


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be aiming for 9 too guys


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Triffick Jimmy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Daft question , where are we meeting up ? :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Daft question , where are we meeting up ? :roll:


Morning Andrew
If your still staying the night in Dundee if you head across the Tay bridge to st Andrews and stop off at guard bridge we could meet you there, it's the village next to leuchers RAF base, might see you on Saturday night for a meal 

P.s I've got some cash for you by the way


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Just sent you my number Trev, we can meet at Gateside then up to Guardbridge to meet Andrew


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Just sent you my number Trev, we can meet at Gateside then up to Guardbridge to meet Andrew


Cheers sent you that map of gateside will give you a call when we get near gateside


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> I'll be aiming for 9 too guys


Mind jimmy it's am not pm :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Weather looking good for Sunday and our run up to St Andrews.

9am at the Deep Sea overflow 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2650225


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Mind and bring the camera boy with you :lol: we'll need some good shots for the mag  h


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

trev said:


> Mind and bring the camera boy with you :lol: we'll need some good shots for the mag  h


Looking forward to it Trev 
Do you know if James is coming?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Very much so always liked St Andrews  
I take it you don't mean Blackers  never heard from the borders James as yet but I hope he makes it  
No chance of me getting to polish the car tomorrow as am working  your going to show me up eh !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Mind and bring the camera boy with you :lol: we'll need some good shots for the mag  h


He is all set [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Well it's trying to snow here in Crieff so I dont know what tomorrow will bring! I did intend on cleaning the Car after it's hard week but there's too much else on today so I already apologise for the dirty Car tomorrow!! :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Well it's trying to snow here in Crieff so I dont know what tomorrow will bring! I did intend on cleaning the Car after it's hard week but there's too much else on today so I already apologise for the dirty Car tomorrow!! :?


 It's ok down this neck of the woods just a quick snow flurrie & the sun is out  
Your car will be fine don't think anyone will be able to get theirs wash today maybe jimmy :wink: 
See you tomorrow


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Abe said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's trying to snow here in Crieff so I dont know what tomorrow will bring! I did intend on cleaning the Car after it's hard week but there's too much else on today so I already apologise for the dirty Car tomorrow!! :?
> ...


Well I have managed to give it a quick once over with nano express but it really needs claying to get rid of all the tar spots 

Now just letting the pneu dry in the last of todays sun/snow/drizzle


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Abe said:
> ...


I better get the floodlights out for tonight :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Can honestly say I havnae washed mine for two weeks 

......mind you it hasn't moved from the garage and it'd been polished twice since 8)


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Gave mine a quick jet wash,to cold for wot else today.wot tym will a get you guys at kelty?????????


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Gave mine a quick jet wash,to cold for wot else today.wot tym will a get you guys at kelty?????????


We should be leaving Queensferry at the back of nine so should be up at Kelty say 10 past 9 will give you a bell when we are heading up that's if you've not got a hangover :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Can honestly say I havnae washed mine for two weeks
> 
> ......mind you it hasn't moved from the garage and it'd been polished twice since 8)


Bet you've been out all day giving it some polish :wink:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi all. Quick wash n dry too. 
Heading off to play poker to try to win enough for bacon rolls all round

Looking forward to good weather, nice wee drive, chat, photo shoot and suggestions for a post- chat run

See the southerners at SeaLife centre @ 9 ish

Cheers

Martin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Hi all. Quick wash n dry too.
> Heading off to play poker to try to win enough for bacon rolls all round
> 
> Looking forward to good weather, nice wee drive, chat, photo shoot and suggestions for a post- chat run
> ...


  god another one been out polishing the day :wink: should of got Evelyn to wash mine, am just wanting to get home if I don't get this up and running the night I'll be missing the meet the morra [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Come on now trev, whats a sunday without a hangover.......


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Come on now trev, whats a sunday without a hangover.......


That's me just in so getting all set for the morra who's going to give me a phone in case I sleep in


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not had a chance to wash the car , the blizzard on the way to Duns didn't help much either


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Not had a chance to wash the car , the blizzard on the way to Duns didn't help much either


Just in from losing the brekkie money on the poker table.  
Hoping for fine day - as promised by Trev- and a good game of Compare-the-tar spots

See youse tumorra

Martin


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now trev, whats a sunday without a hangover.......
> ...


If I'm up early enuf I,ll phone ye Trev.wont b long now till I'm home [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning guys that's us up  all set to hit the road looking forward to meeting you all again,

@ Martin that will teach you not to play poker again better if you stick to playing Snap :wink:

@ Wul are you wanting us to bring some aspirin :lol:

See you guys shortly


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Not had a chance to wash the car , the blizzard on the way to Duns didn't help much either


Sorry Andrew & val for not making it up for dinner saw your pictures of your room on facebook what's the telescope in your room for   peeping toms room I think you got there Andrew :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Great to see everyone on such a lovely clear sunny day.


In the car park @ St Andrews










Left to Right

Karen & James, Martin, Trev & Evie, Thomas, Jimmy & Anne, Wul, Andrew & Val


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

blackers said:


> In the car park @ St Andrews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture - compliments to the photographer. 

Thanks to all who braved deceptively chilly wind to enjoy some lovely Scottish scenary. 8)

It was good to catch up again, and to have a mini tour of Trev's manor.

Looking forward to Crieff - I will post some photos shortly

Martin


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Pictures from today

Red interloper, being approached by very tall shadowy characters 8) 









A first in everyones experience - all having to stop during a meet for One Person to have a wash :? 









White MK2 has decided to break ranks and attempt an escape 









There really is only one colour for Mk2 (i like the middle one)









Jimmy's income source revealed









Mk2/GWizz Hybrid









Trev helping out ................


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

a small unedited video from today


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

In my defence we had stopped for fuel . Had a great day see you all soon.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> In my defence we had stopped for fuel . Had a great day see you all soon.


Teehee - just twistin your melon Andrew - As the most travelled - its your perogarive to 'wash-n-go' 



blackers said:


> a small unedited video from today


Very impressed with picture quality (not to mention content :wink: )- that's a good bit of camera kit you got there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi Guys had a great time heres some pics 

from the roof top at the old course 








bigends








whites the in colour 








before wash








after wash


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That brush took the muck right off :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> That brush took the muck right off :roll: :lol: :lol:


 wire brush :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

..........finally Trev let me log back in :wink:

Thanks for a great day guys (and gals) and some smashin pictures 

Here's to the next one in Creiff :!: :!:

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Great day folks,nice to catch up.see you at the next one


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like you all had a good wee day out, and you even got some sun 

ill see you all at the next one


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well it must be a first for me  jimmy that Red TT in St Andrews you put a flyer on has been on to the TTOC site sent him a link to his site,


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Looks like you all had a good wee day out, and you even got some sun
> 
> ill see you all at the next one


Frigging cold :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha it was a glorious day...i got my car washed before i went to the airport :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha it was a glorious day...i got my car washed before i went to the airport :wink:


 Wallsendmags got his done halfway through the meet :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha aye i noticed that in the pics...thats dedication there. surprised jimmy didnt get his done as well :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> haha aye i noticed that in the pics...thats dedication there. surprised jimmy didnt get his done as well :lol:


He was to busy nicking othere people's toast to have time to wash his motor :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

trev said:


> Well it must be a first for me  jimmy that Red TT in St Andrews you put a flyer on has been on to the TTOC site sent him a link to his site,


He,s only efter jimmys address so he can pop around n give him a stern talking to about dirtying his windscreen.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Well it must be a first for me  jimmy that Red TT in St Andrews you put a flyer on has been on to the TTOC site sent him a link to his site,
> ...


  that would be classic


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


I'm on here to defend myself....it was definitely Trev's name that was on the flyer :wink: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > haha aye i noticed that in the pics...thats dedication there. surprised jimmy didnt get his done as well :lol:
> ...


Didnae wan't you starting on your second loaf Trev, too much is not good for you :roll: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > haha aye i noticed that in the pics...thats dedication there. surprised jimmy didnt get his done as well :lol:
> ...


Didnae wan't you starting on your second loaf Trev, too much is not good for you :roll: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > haha aye i noticed that in the pics...thats dedication there. surprised jimmy didnt get his done as well :lol:
> ...


Didnae wan't you starting on your second loaf Trev, too much is not good for you :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You've forgotten I've got photograph evidence of you doing the deed :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok we heard you the first time :lol: :lol: cards in the post Jimmy :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Trev, It's no me wi the stutter, it's my laptop.......gonnae delete 2 of these, just gonnae,,,,,I cannae


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ok we heard you the first time :lol: :lol: cards in the post Jimmy :wink:


Cheers Andrew, cheers Andrew, cheers Andrew :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: jimmy stutter :-* 
It's one way to get your post count up


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> :lol: jimmy stutter :-*
> It's one way to get your post count up


Was just thinking about that Trev :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: jimmy stutter :-*
> ...


Go for it mate see if you can get to 1000 buy the end of the week


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

+2 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you seen the three word story Jimmy ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Have you seen the three word story Jimmy ?


Yes I have :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Have you seen the three word story Jimmy ?


No what would that be Andrew >


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A great way to add to your posts


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I see now :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

So do i


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

thought that was dropped ages ago?


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

So did I


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

obviously not so


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Just learned it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

well done jimmy


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you Dazz


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

nae bother bud


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

What's all this?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

disco but better :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

F F S [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

You love it :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

More pics........ a bit random though !!
































































And proof she was clean when left in the morning ......


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

about time jimmy :roll:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> about time jimmy :roll:


Forget, oops


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > about time jimmy :roll:
> ...


An age thing :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > dzTT said:
> ...


You'll know :lol: Big brother is in the background in the last one. Am I allowed to post up a pic of a VW 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Going to lock this thread now as it will be my last post as a mod was going to delete your account but had second thoughts :lol: my next post will be as a mere mortal :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There you've gone already :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Oops...maybe not then  Oh go on then :twisted: No don't [smiley=end.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> There you've gone already :lol: :lol:


That was quick never felt a thing :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I had an excellent day out, thanks everyone.

I'll definitely head back to the place we had breakfast now I know where it is


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> I had an excellent day out, thanks everyone.
> 
> I'll definitely head back to the place we had breakfast now I know where it is


Ask for the toast it's brill :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

that the new wagon jimmy?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> that the new wagon jimmy?


That's the every day car Dazz, had it 2yrs now. Don't think I would manage in & out the recaros 7 days a week :lol:

It's the secret of keeping the TT clean, and how I cannae afford to buy toast :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: it looks bloody huge


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> :lol: it looks bloody huge


I get that a lot :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: it looks bloody huge
> ...


 Your feet are no that big


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

his ego is :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> :lol: it looks bloody huge


Thanks hun  All the girls say that


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:roll:


----------

